# Buffing Set Up?



## TomG (Apr 25, 2007)

How do you all set up for buffing? How many wheels? What type of wheels? What compounds?

I figure this would be somehting I would need soon but have come across so many different types I dont want to get anything that is over kill.

Im using a Jet Mini.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.bealltool.com/products/buffing/buffer.php


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2007)

Try this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=2806&SearchTerms=paint,roller,buffing


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 25, 2007)

Homemade using all thread rod, washers, nuts and wheels on a retired cheap made in china lathe, but hey, I have a new buffer.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 25, 2007)

i've been using a buffing wheel i got at HF for like $5 mounted in my drill press, it works great for me. you could buy a few if you need more than one wheel and label it somehow and just switch them as needed. i got my white diamond compound from AS and i've got some carnauba wax if i ever deicide to use it but white diamond has been all i've deemed necessary for my finish at this time.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been refurbing a lathe to turn into a dedicated buffer. It's an 8" x 30" so 6" wheels will be a prefect fit. The lathe uses a solid 5/8" headstock (Shopsmith style) so I am replacing the entire headstock shaft with three feet of 5/8" CRS.  Basicly a dedicated Beall type set up. The best place for wheels I have found is Eastwood Mfg. (Google it)

Here is my "lathe in waiting" The main body is done, I just need to polish & clean the hardware and then buy the 5/8" stock for the rod.


----------



## TomG (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />http://www.bealltool.com/products/buffing/buffer.php



Would I get a 4, 6 or 8 inch wheel for my Jet mini?

Tom


----------



## angboy (Apr 25, 2007)

Convince Peter to make more buffing wheel set-ups!!![][]


----------



## TAld (Apr 26, 2007)

Tom, I am using the 8" wheels and they work great.


----------



## TomG (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAld_
> <br />Tom, I am using the 8" wheels and they work great.



Thanks, I ordered the buffing wheel from AS and the MT2 to hold.  I figured start off small since I dont know what the heck I want yet.  How do you apply the White Diamond compound? I assume set the lathe to the highest setting then touch the compound to the buffing wheel?

Tom


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 26, 2007)

I use the Beal system on a Jet mini.
Works well.


----------



## Russb (Apr 29, 2007)

Tomg if you are using 8"wheels I would use about 1725 rpm. It's the surface speed of the outside of the wheel that needs to be considered. For brand new wheels I would apply the compound with light to medium pressure for about 3 seconds to "charge" the wheels. For subsequent applications I find about 1 to 2 seconds is good enough. Too much compound will transfer to your workpiece and just about has to be scraped off. So go easy.


----------



## rhag1128 (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Homemade using all thread rod, washers, nuts and wheels on a retired cheap made in china lathe, but hey, I have a new buffer.[]
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Don,

I am looking at doing the same thing for my buffing system.  How did you affix the threaded rod to the headstock and tailstock?  Thanks for giving me this idea.

Randy


----------



## mewell (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Try this thread:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=2806&SearchTerms=paint,roller,buffing



I second Jim's quote... In fact, I just went out today and purchased a new roller after 2 1/2 years of use on the old one[] Price on the roller has gone up about $1.50 tp $9.29 since I got the old one in 2005 [:0]


----------

